# What type of copper is used for tumbling?



## Mailman1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

Copper  alloys or pure Copper?


----------



## embe (Mar 13, 2022)

Not sure what you have pictured there but probably no good for tumbling.  I've heard most people use 14gauge wire nipped into little bits.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

embe said:


> Not sure what you have pictured there but probably no good for tumbling.  I've heard most people use 14gauge wire nipped into little bits.


It's what's referred to as copper pipe cut into pieces which is an alloy and sticks to a magnet. The other is from wire cords and I'm assuming is really copper since it doesn't stick to a magnet. This is copper from cable TV wire cut into pieces and sticks to a magnet. So a copper alloy?


----------



## embe (Mar 13, 2022)

Ah, those are magnets.  I see.  

AFAIK, it's the size of the copper bits and the sharp edges from nipping that matters (not so much what alloy).


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 13, 2022)

Copper is softer than glass.  The polishes are not.  Alloys are probably not.  The copper is used to sort of push the polishing compounds onto the surface the glass.  Similar to using compounds on a buffing pad.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> Copper is softer than glass.  The polishes are not.  Alloys are probably not.  The copper is used to sort of push the polishing compounds onto the surface the glass.  Similar to using compounds on a buffing pad.


So using copper alone does nothing?
Is there a household item you could use as a polish I just want to clean some up a little bit and I'm just using an old copy machine I rigged up.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 14, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> So using copper alone does nothing?
> Is there a household item you could use as a polish I just want to clean some up a little bit and I'm just using an old copy machine I rigged up.


I think a bit of BAR KEEPERS FRIEND may suffice.  I don't use it in a machine, but I know several folks do.  For removing calcification, I use acidic toilet bowl cleaner called ZEP. I'm sure there are many other brands.  Some folks with get Muratic acid and dilute that with water to remove deposits.  If the glass is etched because it has been damaged by decaying plant matter (carbolic acid effect), that can only be removed by polishing.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 14, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> I think a bit of BAR KEEPERS FRIEND may suffice.  I don't use it in a machine, but I know several folks do.  For removing calcification, I use acidic toilet bowl cleaner called ZEP. I'm sure there are many other brands.  Some folks with get Muratic acid and dilute that with water to remove deposits.  If the glass is etched because it has been damaged by decaying plant matter (carbolic acid effect), that can only be removed by polishing.


Thanks, 
I do have bar Keepers. Just finished first dig of the year, I'll keep the car and brown HAIR HEALTH. Appreciate your help


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 16, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> So using copper alone does nothing?
> Is there a household item you could use as a polish I just want to clean some up a little bit and I'm just using an old copy machine I rigged up.


Copper alone absolutely DOES work.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 16, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> So using copper alone does nothing?
> Is there a household item you could use as a polish I just want to clean some up a little bit and I'm just using an old copy machine I rigged up.





Bohdan said:


> Copper alone absolutely DOES work.


I for one have never tried using copper alone.


----------

